# سؤال ما هو الدونم



## رائد خالدي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الدونم كم يساوي متر مربع ارجو الرد با اسرع وقت​


----------



## حسين المياحي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

يساوي الدونم 50ضرب 50 متر


----------



## حسين المياحي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ما هو الفرق الدقيق بين الغالون الامريكي والغالون الانكليزي (باللتر)؟


----------



## الحليسي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم الدونم =1000 متر


----------



## ahmedlutfi (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم الدونم =1000 مترمربع


----------



## ahmed_123 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

احسنت الدونم = 1000 متر مربع

الجالون الانجليزي = 1.20095 جالون


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم الغانم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الدونم = 1000 متر


----------



## رائد خالدي (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني انا بحثت بالانترنت ووجدت ان الدونم 919 متر مربع ومشكورين على الردود


----------



## نبعة المدينة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*صحح معلوماتك*

الدنم 1000 متر مربع وليس 919 وهذا معروف


----------



## غالب جاسم (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء الدونم = 2500 متر مربع للعلم


----------



## زينب لطيف (26 نوفمبر 2006)

صحيح انا اؤيد الاخ غالب جاسم الدونم= 2500 م2


----------



## نبعة المدينة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*الدونم1000مترمربع*

يا جماعه طول عمري وانا امسح قطع اراضي وافرزها والدونم 1000متر مربع


----------



## زينب لطيف (27 نوفمبر 2006)

طول عمرك وانت تفرز بالخطأ يااخي الدونم =2500 م2 للتاكد من صحة قولي اذهب الى التحويلات المهمة في الوحدات القياسية العالمية في كتاب تعلم كيف تبني بيتك تاليف المهندس رياض شعان


----------



## زينب لطيف (27 نوفمبر 2006)

للاجابة على الاخ حسين المياحي 1برميل=42 غالون اميركي
=35 غالون انكليزي


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*زينب المسكينه*

لا تتسرعي ولا تفتي من عندك واقراي واذا قراتي تأكدي ويجب ان يكون عندك القدره على التمييز حتى لو قراتيها في كتاب قد يكون خطأ مطبعي 
وقد يكون لم تفهمي ما قرأتي 
وقبل ان تنفندي كلامي يجب ان لا تنفي ما قلته بمجرد واحد ألف كتاب
واحب ان اسأل 
هل تتعاملوا عندكم بالدونم وهل سلطة ألأراضي عندكم تتعامل بالدونم اذا كان ذلك فأذهبي لهم واسأليهم هذا السؤال 
قد لا تفهمين ماذا أقول ولكن عندما تكتشفي كلامي ستدققين في كلامي وسيكون لك درساً في ان لاتفتين فيما لا تعلمين 
أنا مستغرب مستوى الهندسه والعلم عندنا بأن لايعرفوا كم يساوي الدونم 
الا اذا كان وحدة القياس تلك في كل بلد تختلف عن ألأخرى 
على كلاً منذ سنين وانا أقسم ألأراضي وأبيع وأشتري بالدنم والدنم =1000متر 
وأشتغل في المساحه ونحن نتعامل في وحدة القياس بالدنم
وأخجل أن اقول لك انني بعد ان أكدت لي بأنني مخطأ بحثت عن كتاب 
حساب المساحات والكميات للدكتور يوسف صيام وفي الصفحه 14 مكتوب ان الدنم 1000 متر مربع وما كنت اتوقع ان مهندساً لايعرفها أو انني يوماً ما سأبحث عنها ولكن اصرارك جعلني ان ابحث 
اذا مجموعه قالوا لك انك أقرع (اصلع ) قد تضطر للتحسيس على رأسك 
فلهذا تحسست على هذا الكتاب وأكد أن الدنم = 1000 متر مربع


----------



## maayyad (14 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة ... يا جماعة، صلوا على النبي ...
الدونم = 1000 متر مربع وهذا أمر مفروغ منه .


----------



## زينب لطيف (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يااخي الف الصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين ,لكن عندنا الدونم =2500 م2


----------



## زينب لطيف (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الى المدينةالجاهلة(نبعةالمدينة) ...:58::59:


----------



## maayyad (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخت زينب,,,

كلامك سليم 100% بالنسبة للدونم في العراق = =2500 م2

ولكن ليس أينما كان... للتوضيح:

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
A dunam or dönüm, dunum, donum is a unit of area used in the Ottoman Empire and still used, in various standardized versions, in many countries formerly part of the Ottoman Empire. It was defined as "forty standard paces in length and breadth",[1] but varied considerably from place to place.

The name dönüm, from the Ottoman Turkish ضنمق / dönmek (to turn) appears to be a calque of the Byzantine stremma and had the same size. It was likely adopted by the Ottomans from the Byzantines in Mysia-Bithynia.[2]

Versions include:

Northern Cyprus, the donum is 14,400 ft² (1,337.8 m²). 
In Iraq it is 2,500 m². 
In Israel, Jordan, Lebanon, the Palestinian Authority, and Turkey it is 1,000 m². Before the end of the Ottoman Empire, the size of a dönüm was 919.3 square meters, but during the British Mandate of Palestine the metric dunam of 1,000 m² was adopted, and this is still used. 
Other countries using a dunam of some size include Libya, Syria and the countries of the former Yugoslavia. 
The Greek stremma has approximately the same size, and the word has the same meaning ('turning'). 
The dunam is not an SI unit. The SI unit of area is the square metre (m²).


----------



## زينب لطيف (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرالك يااخ (Maaayyad)على هذا التوضيح اتمنى من الله ان يكثر من امثالك....


----------



## maayyad (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لا داعي للشكر يا اخت زينب ... ولكن حذاري أن تشتري دونم في فلسطين على انه 2500 م2 

 :68:


----------



## ahmad khlil (22 ديسمبر 2006)

والله انت يا اخت زينب زوق وانا عايز نبعة المدينة يقدم اعتذار واضح وكلنا نقوم بالشرح والتوضيح في حدود الادب


----------



## زينب لطيف (23 ديسمبر 2006)

انا فتاة كوردية من العراق لااشتري مترا واحدا من فلسطين بل اضحي بما لدي من اجل تحرير فلسطين الغاليةوالله انا متسعدة لاستشهد في سبيل الله ضد اسرائيل اللعين وانا اسفة لان هذا ليس موضوعنا لكن فقط للتوضيح هذا مبدأالاكراد جميعا.......


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

يا شباب

الدونم = 1000 مترا مربعا

والهكتار = 10 آلاف مترا مربعا

والله اعلم


----------



## نبعة المدينة (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*تحية للأخت الفاضله زينب*



زينب لطيف قال:


> انا فتاة كوردية من العراق لااشتري مترا واحدا من فلسطين بل اضحي بما لدي من اجل تحرير فلسطين الغاليةوالله انا متسعدة لاستشهد في سبيل الله ضد اسرائيل اللعين وانا اسفة لان هذا ليس موضوعنا لكن فقط للتوضيح هذا مبدأالاكراد جميعا.......


اشكرك يا أختي على مشاعرك النبيله , ولا استغرب هذه المشاعر الصادقه
فلي اصدقاء أكراد قدموا أرواحهم من أجل فلسطين .
وصلاح الدين ألأيوبي القائد الكردي المسلم الذي حرر فلسطين ما زال في ذهننا 
وأحمد الله ان ألأمريكان لم يستطيعوا تفريقنا ( ألخير فيّ وفي امتي الى يوم القيامه ) 
ولاأخفي عليك انني اشعر بنفس الشعور اتجاه اخوتي في العراق وكم بكينا يوم سقوط بغداد وكم اشعر بالمراره عندما نسمع عن العلماء وألأكادميين الذين تصفيهم قوى الموساد وعملائهم .
وحذاري حذاري يا اختي من الفتنه التي يفتعلها ألأمريكان .
فنحن أمّه انعم الله عليها بالإ سلام ولا تقنط من رحمة الله
اشكرك مرّه أخرى على مشاعرك ألصادقه والنصر قريب


----------



## زينب لطيف (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يااخ نبعة المدينة والله انا جدا خجلانة من نفسي لاني تهجمت عليك انا خاطئة ارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري ....لست وحدي مستعدة لتحرير فلسطين وانما العراقيين جميعا مستعدون لتحرير العراق وفلسطين اللهم الف شكر لك لانك تالف بين قلوبنا ومرة اخرى اطلب منك السماح انااااا اسفة...ماكانش قصدى.....


----------



## zhwan (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الدونم=2500م2 يامهندسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zhwan (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الهكتار كم -؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*الدونم هي وحدة قياس للمساحه بالنظام الاممي واكثر ماتستخدم في مسح الاراضي عندنا بالعراق وهي تساوي 2500 م2 وهي اكبر من الاولك حيث ان الاولك يساوي 100 م2 وكل دونم يساوي 25 اولك واما الهكتار فانه يساوي 10000 م2 ويساوي ايضا 4 دونم .
اما في جمهورية مصر العربيه فانه يستخدم الفدان بدل من الدونم وهو يساوي (( الفدان = 4047 م2)).
والدونم وحدة قياس للمساحه شائعه جدا في العراق ويمكن ان يسأل الاخوه المهندسين العراقيين فسوف يؤكدون ذلك , فهي متداوله في وزارات الزراعه والموارد المائيه والبلديات والاسكان والهيئه العامه للمساحه وفي جميع الجامعات العراقيه اقسام هندسة المساحه والهندسه المدنيه .
وكما يقال (( أهل مكة ادرى بشعابها )) .
وانا متألم جدا ممن انكروا كون هذه الوحده هي 2500م2 انصارا منهم لمعلوماتهم الخاطئه مع كل التقدير والاحترام للاخت زينب لطيف .*


----------



## ahmad khlil (28 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومة بسيطة الفدان في مصر 4200مترمربع


----------



## ahmedlutfi (2 يناير 2007)

يا جماعه طول عمري وانا امسح قطع اراضي وافرزها والدونم 1000متر مربع علما بان التطبيق العملي يساوي ما هو مسجل في دائرة الاراضي والمساحة وهذا الشىء مطبق منذ عام 1953م


----------



## جوده (3 يناير 2007)

الدونم1000م2.....ومعلش هذا القياس غير مستخدم فى القياس فى بعض الدول ومنهامصر 
...........


----------



## zhwan (7 يناير 2007)

الدونم=2500م2 
الهكتار = 10000 اي 4 دوانم


----------



## محسن 9 (8 يناير 2007)

*محول المقاييس*

ردودكم رائعة ولكنكم مختلفين برنامج محول المقاييس مهم لكل مهندس 
كل الشكر والتقدير لكم


----------



## احمد سعادة (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الدونم هو 1000متر مربع وهو مقياس معروف وهو المعمول به في الاردن وهذا المقدار لا مجال للشك فيه


----------



## جبل الهندسة (1 مارس 2007)

*الدنم*

أصدقائي و زملائي الأعزاء
الدنم هو وحدة مساحية و هو شائع الاستخدام عندنا في سوريا الوحدة الاكثر استخداماً على الاطلاق لذلك أؤكد بأن الدنم يساوي ألف متر مربع فقط لا غير :14:


----------



## engramy (6 مارس 2007)

أخواني وأخواتي لا داعي للخلاف
فكل الاراء صحيحة​


----------



## فراس السعيدي (10 مارس 2007)

اخوان الدونم 2500 متر مربع


----------



## ARARAT (11 مارس 2007)

الدونم يساوي 2500م2 لا اكثر و لا اقل...مثل ما قال احد الاخوان 50*50م:81: :81: :81:


----------



## ابو هدايه (12 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو من اي شخص لايكون يعرف في الموضوع شيئا ان لايرد ويقول اللع اعلم لاتورط العالم, اما بالنسبة للدونم = 2500 م2 ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير:5:


----------



## عامرمحمد (12 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
في العراق الدونم = 2500 متر مربع للعلم
و اني اعمل في التسجيل العقاري


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (12 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء انا قبل ما أكون مهندس كنت فلاح ومنذ كنت صغيرا وانا اعرف ان الدونم=2500متر مربعلان ابعاد الدونم هي 50*50 متر = 2500 متر مربع هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان وكل عام وكل المهندسين بألف خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 أكتوبر 2007)

والله أن عيب أن يكون مسّاح أو مهندس ويسأل كم مساحة الدونم
لأن مساحة الدونم = 1000 ( ألف متر مربع )
ولا تزال الفتاوي الخطأ تنزل
شكراً لكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## aribaa (13 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير

اذا علي هذا مختلفين 
لا عجب ان نختلف في تحديد رمضان او العيد

لو وضح كل مجيب اين يقصد بتعرفته الدونم كم يساوي لكان وضح الامر من البدايه

وبعض الاخوه اوضحوا ذلك الاختلاف باختلاف البلدان ولا زال البعض يصر على رايه

كل واحد بيقول عما يعرفه في بلده 
يا ريت اصبح الدونم موحد في بلداننا ولكنه كما نحن دائما
متفرقين 
ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## aribaa (13 أكتوبر 2007)

ليس هناك سؤال غبي ولكن الاجابه ممكن ان تكون كذلك

هذا مثل الماني 

لكي لا يخجل احد من طرح اي سؤال

المهم من يعرف يجب

وكلنا بنتعلم


----------



## راسم النعيمي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> لا تتسرعي ولا تفتي من عندك واقراي واذا قراتي تأكدي ويجب ان يكون عندك القدره على التمييز حتى لو قراتيها في كتاب قد يكون خطأ مطبعي
> وقد يكون لم تفهمي ما قرأتي
> وقبل ان تنفندي كلامي يجب ان لا تنفي ما قلته بمجرد واحد ألف كتاب
> واحب ان اسأل
> ...


سبحان الله والحمد لله ولااله الا الله والله اكبر
لقد اثلجت صدورنا بهذه الاجابه وبهذا الاسلوب 
ولكن يؤسفني ان اخبرك بان هذا الجواب خاطئ وليس له اي سند وقد قرأت جوابك فاستفزني للجواب بعد ان كنت مقررا ان لا ادخل في هذا النقاش في موضوع بديهي ولا ارى اي مهندس مدني او مساح بسيط وليس مهندس مساح لا يعرفه وهو ان وحدة المساحة للاراضي الكبيره هي كالتالي:
الكيلو متر مربع = 100 هكتار
الهكتار = 4 دونم =10000 متر مربع
الدونم = 2500 متر مربع = 25 اولك
الاولك = 100 متر مربع
فهل وصلت الاجابة ياعزيزي واذا كنت تبيع وتشتري منذ فتره على اساس 1000 متر مربع فقد يجوز حسب العرف المحلي لديكم وليس حسب العرف والاساسيات العلميه العالميه المعمول بها عالميا ومن الافضل ان ترجع الى مراجع علميه قبل ان تجيب لان هناك الكثيرين ممن ليس لهم درايه بالموضوع وقد يتبعون اجابتك وبذلك تكون قد تسببت في خطئهم جزاك الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس الوردي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

احبائي اخوتي الدونم الواحد يساوي 2500 متر مربع


----------



## راسم النعيمي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

حسين المياحي قال:


> ما هو الفرق الدقيق بين الغالون الامريكي والغالون الانكليزي (باللتر)؟


 
السلام عليكم
اليك الاجابة على سؤالك مع تحياتي
الغالون الامريكي =3.7854117 لتر
الغالون الانكليزي =4.5860900 لتر
الغالون الانكليزي = 1.201 غالون امريكي
وبهذا يكون الفرق الدقيق = 0.8006783 لتر
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الحليسي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الظاهر انه توجد مفاهيم مختلفة للدونم حسب البلد عندنا في سوريا الدونم=1000 متر مربع والسلام


----------



## زياد عميرة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

يا استاذ نبعة المدينة الدونم =1000 متر مربع ولكن طول بالك على من يقومون بالسؤال
مع ملاحظة انة لا يشترط انتظام الشكل كما قال احدهم 50*50


----------



## نبعة المدينة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*غايب طوشه*

هناك مثل عندنا يقول لمن يحضر متأخراً على مشكله معينه نقول له غايب طوشه 
فيا أخ راسم النعيمي ويا اخ زياد عميره لقد حضرتم متأخرين لقد حل الخلاف بيني وبين ألأخت زينب حله ألأخ Mayaad في الاجابه رقم 19 الموجوده في الصفحات السابقه يرجى مراجعتها وان لاينصب أحد نفسه قاضي 
هل تريدو توضيحاً لما قال انه في كل العالم عدى العراق وتركيا فان الدنم 1000متر أما في العراق فهو 2500متر مربع اما في تركيا فهو حوالي 919 متر مربع راجع اجابة ألأخ مؤيد
لاداعي للأن يذكر احدنا ان الدنم هو 1000 أو ان الدنم 2500
ولمن حضر متأخراقبل انه قبل ان نقول كم الدنم يجب ان نقول عن البلد التي هو فيها ففي الأردن وسوريا ولبنان هو 1000متر وفي العراق 2500متر


----------



## نبعة المدينة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*ألأخ بشار الجبوري وزيادعميره*

راجع مشاركة engrame
المشاركه رقم 37
فيها توضيح جميل ومستفيض


----------



## حوراني-1 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

يا حبايبي : الدونم = 1000 متر مربع . و هي و حدة قياس مساحات اراضي العقارات و تستخدم في الافراز العقاري فقط ولا تستخدم في العلوم و الهندسة ابدا . و فقكم اللة جميعا ولا ارى مبررا للحط من شان انسان متعلم لانة لا يعرف ما هو الدونم لان الدونم وحدة قياس بلدي يتداولها وسطاء بيع الاراضي 
ومن لف لفهم .


----------



## احمدعباس79 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا فلاح وأبي فلاح وأمي فلاحة وتخرجت مساح ومتأكد مليون بالمية ان الدونم = 2500 متر مربع (50 م 50x م )


----------



## doulail (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اؤيد كلام الاخ الكريم
حوراني - 1
و فعلا هو مقدار مساحو رقعة ارض بالف متر مربع 
و السؤال لا يعيب اي انسان 
ان يسأل خير من ان يبق على غير هدى


----------



## ismail ibrahim (8 نوفمبر 2007)

يا اخواني الدونم = 2500 متر مربع
ودمتم ايها الاعزاء


----------



## dr_aflatooon (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوانى اذا كنا نختلف ونفعل ذلك فى حقيقه علميه مسلم بها فماذا نفعل فى المسائل الاخرى ؟
لنا الله


----------



## محسن 9 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الحقيقه مره وامر منها اننا لاندرك ما يحصل لنا في البلاد المصطلحات والمقاييس والاوزان تختلف من بلد لاخر فاذا ذهبت الى بلد غير بلدك عليك ان تتعرف على مصطلحات والخ للبلد التي انت بها 
تماما تتغير كما تتغير فيها الطبيعه او المذاهب او البيئه وخلافه فلماذا لانضع حد لهذا مع كل الشكر للجميع


----------



## الراموز (11 نوفمبر 2007)

كما اعرف من عملي في الاراضي فان الدونم هو 1000 متر مربع وقد راجعت ايصا كتاب الدكتور صيام فذكر ان الدونم هو 1000 متر مربع


----------



## مهندس مهند احمد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس انشائي وادرس في معهد مساحي وقرأت عدد كبير من الكتب العربية الدونم = 1000 متر 2


----------



## اكرم جبار (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء الدونم هو 2500 متر مربع واذا ارد مساحه اي قطعه ارض اضرب الطول في العرض تقسيم 2500 تكون النتيجه عدد الدوانم


----------



## rami73 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء 
ماناقصنا تفرقة خلينا نقيس بالمتر المربع اوبالهكتار
مع العلم ان الوثائق المساحية عنا بسوريا بتقول ان الدونم هو حوالي 1000 متر مربع 
وانا فلاح قبل ما كون مهندس
ويمكن بالعراق الدونم هو2500 متر مربع
يعني نحلها بوضع كلمة عراقي خلف الدونم ابو 2500 م 
والسبب برأي المتواضع بسبب المحتل الاستعماري يلي دخل وحدات المساحة الى بلداننا 
فرنسا تعمل على النظام المتري
وبريطانيا على نظام الانش و مشتقاته

والله اعلم


----------



## إكرامي وديع النجار (14 ديسمبر 2007)

احتاج سوفت وير لتوتال ستيشن سوكيا
 3030R
أو برنامج prolink للتحويل من التوتال للكمبيوتر والعكس
شكراً


----------



## new daz (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم.. 
في الحقيقة لقد استغربت من بعض الردود اعلاه ..
وعذرا على جفاف الاسلوب .. لكنها حقيقة .. 
ان الدونم ايها الاخوة هو وحدة مساحية = 2500 متر مربع واهكتار =4 دونمات = 10000 متر مربع
..... الرجاء التأكد من المعلومات قبل الاضافة .. لانها امانة علمية اولا .. وللابقاء على المصداقية في موقعنا الحبيب """ المهندسين العرب"" .. تحياتي للجميع


----------



## زهير يحيى برهان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني العزاء صارلي سنين بالمساحة والدونم عندنا في العراق يساوي ضرب 50×50 
ويساوي 2500 م2 
والاولكي يساوي 100م2 
والهكتار يساوي 10000م2


----------



## انور محمود (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني الكرام والدي عندو مكتب عقاري واكدلي انو الدونم للاراضي الزراعية هو 1000 متر مربع وللاراضي السكنية والصناعية هو 950 متر مربع شكرا لوالدي وشكرا لكم


----------



## فؤاد هادي (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم نحن في العراق نتعامل بالدونم ولاكن يساوي 2500م مربعولا اعرف جائز دونمكم يختلف عن دونمنا وشكرا


----------



## ali alhamadi (20 ديسمبر 2007)

يااخوان الدونم الواحد يساوي 2500م2


----------



## رعد اسحق (24 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا من العراق واعمل في شركة النفط العراقية ولدية خبرة 25 سنة في اعمال المساحة .... الدونم ياأخواني يساوي 2500 متر مربع وهذا الجواب مابي جدال


----------



## محمد محسن سيد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة الى الاخوة الكرام
الدونم هو 2500 متر مربع حسب عدد من البلدان المستخدم فيها هذا القياس ومنها العراق ، وقد يكون هناك بلدان تستخدم الدونم على انه يساوي 1000 متر مربع وهذه اختلافات متداولة حسب نظم الاراضي المعمول بها في كل الدولة وهناك اختلافات ايضا في ما هو مساحة الفدان على سبيل المثال فهناك فدان وهناك فدان مصري ، وهكذا ، لكن اعتقد ان الهكتار هو المعول عليه عالميا وهو يعادل 10000 متر مربع اي اربع دوانم بمساحة 2500 متر مربع ، والحمد لله رب العاملين

محمد محسن ســيد


----------



## elhamy80 (1 يناير 2008)

ana mohandes mn masr we fganby 10 mohandsyn we my3rfsh ya3ny eh eldenm beta3tk deh


----------



## عرار (15 يناير 2008)

الدونم يساوي 1000 متر مربع


----------



## المهندس محمدمم (15 يناير 2008)

اخي الردود بعضها خطا لم اقرأها كلها الدونم يساوي 2500 متر مربع مع تحيات المهندس:12: :15: :63: :77: :14:


----------



## الهزاز (21 يونيو 2008)

maayyad قال:


> الأخت زينب,,,
> 
> كلامك سليم 100% بالنسبة للدونم في العراق = =2500 م2
> 
> ...



الخلاف اللذي حصل بين الأخوة على مساحة الدونم هو خلاف ناتج عن وجودهم في بلدان مختلفة تعمل بأنظمة مختلفة حسب ما توضحه المشاركة أعلاه

و لذلك فكل الخلاف اللي كان قبل هذه المشاركة ( مقبول نوعاً ما ( غير طولة اللسان طبعاً ) )

و لكن العجيب أن يعلق بعض الإخوة بعد ذلك تعليقات إن دلت على شيء تدل على عدم قرائة للتوضيح ( اللي مقتبس أعلاه )

لا و الأعجب أن بعضهم يتحدث عن الدقة و التحري 

واضح أن الخلل في العقلية العربية التي لا تقرأ و لكنها جاهزة للإفتاء

فكيف ستتقدم أمة لا تقرأ


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (21 يونيو 2008)

الدنم 1000 م 2 
والهكتار 10000 م2 هاذا معروف يا اخوان 
ارجو من كل شخص التاكد من ما يقول


----------



## الشاهق الواعد (21 يونيو 2008)

ياجماعة معقولة الدونم = 2500 م2 والاخ الي يمسح 1000 م2 والله ظلمة ناس كثير حرام عليك


----------



## العباده (26 يونيو 2008)

يا اخوان قرأت الردود المرسلة فوق وكل واحد يعطي المعلومة الصحيحة وهي 1000 م2 في الاردن
و2500 م2 في العراق والله اعلم كم هي في باقي الدول


----------



## محمدالعامري (28 يونيو 2008)

الى نبعه المدينه ان اويد كل من يقول ان الدونم 2500 م2 واحب ان اقول للذين مسحت لهم الاراضي كم هم مخدوعين فيك


----------



## abu jameel (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الدونم وليس الدنم هو مساحه من الارض =2500 مربع


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الدونم يساوي 1000متر مربع وهو مقاس يستخدم في بلاد الشام 
اما في جمهورية مصر العربية فيستخدم الفدان في القياس
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتقد ان الاخوان وقعوا في خطاء التشابة حيث هناك فرق بين الدونم والفدان 
في مصر العربية يستخدمون وحدة القياس هو الفدان وهو يساوي 1000 متر مربع اما الدونم فهو يساوي 2500 متر مربع والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس الحفر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الدونم = 1000 م2 ( إلا إذا كان كل دولة لها دونمها)


----------



## Mr_Mentor (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر إلكم جمياً
والله انا كنت في حيرة والله يعطيكم العافية

تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## الهزاز (28 نوفمبر 2008)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%86%D9%85


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني انا لا ادري اذا كان هذا النقاش جدي او لا وهذا سؤال اقل بكثير من المستوى الذي انتم فيه واقول للاخوه الذين يفتون بغير علم الرجاء الالتزام الصمت افضل ولا نوقع غيرنا بالخطا واما جواب السؤال فان الدنم يساوى1000متر مربع مع العلم بان هذه الوحده هي الدارجه في فلسطين في مساله البيع والشراء


----------



## eslamsmsm (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الدونم = 1000م2


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ازهر الشاهر قال:


> اعتقد ان الاخوان وقعوا في خطاء التشابة حيث هناك فرق بين الدونم والفدان
> في مصر العربية يستخدمون وحدة القياس هو الفدان وهو يساوي 1000 متر مربع اما الدونم فهو يساوي 2500 متر مربع والسلام عليكم


 الفداننظام عالمى لا يخص بلد بعينها حسب استمار ووحدة القياس
السودان ومصر الفدان = 4200 متر مربع
اما الدونم اول مره اسمع عنه


----------



## ابراهيم العبسي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*الدونم*

حقيقه ان استغرب من السؤال 
وللوهلة الاولى اعتقدت انه تعريف
ولكن عندما عرف البعض الدونم على انه 50*50 ازداد استغرابي

المحصله يا اخي السائل فان الدونم = الف متر مربع


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

صدقت يا اخ نبعة المدينة الدونم هو 1000 متر مربع وهو يستخدم في كثير من بلاد الشام ونحن نستخدمه في الاردن لقياس المساحات 
وشكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------



## نورعيني1 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الدونم = 1000 متر


----------



## eng: issa (18 ديسمبر 2008)

1000 متر مربع


----------



## haideralseady (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الدونم = 2500 متر مربع


----------



## ريان الموسى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الدونم يساوي 2500 متر مربع


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (19 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام هي مسالة نسبية لكل بلد عندنا في العراق الدونم 2500متر مربع ومتفق على ذلك ومتعارف علية واعتقد ان الدونم هي وحدة غير قياسية وليست عالمية لانها لاتوجد ضمن التحويلات القياسية العالمية


----------



## محمود العبد (8 يناير 2009)

من الواضح الاختلاف فى مساحة الدونم من بلد لاخرى فانا مصرى مقيم بالسعوديه وهنا الدونم يساوى 1000 م مربع ولكن ليس هناك مشكله فجائز ان يكون بالعراق 2500 م مربع وشكرا والله الموفق


----------



## محمد ws (16 يناير 2009)

تحياتي للجميع صراحه صرالفكر مشوش من تنوع الاجابات ولكن بعد بحث طويل تبين التالي يا اخوان حتى في بعض الامور محنا متفقين المهم بعد البحث عن الدونم كم يساوي تبين التالي:

1- الدونم العراقي = 2500 متر مربع.

2- الدونم السوري = 1000 متر مربع.

وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## عبدالله الاسد (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الدونم يساوي 2500 متر مربع 
1 كم مربع يساوي 400 دونم او مشارة 
1 دونم يساوي 25 اولك


----------



## صلاح موسى (11 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعة اسف لتدخلى بشكل مباشر فى الموضوع ولكنى لاحظ خلافاتكم وتسالت عن سببها وبحثت فى الموضوع فوجدت ان 

في شمال قبرص : الدونم يعادل 14400 قدم مربع أو 1337.8 متر مربع .
في العراق : الدونم يعادل 2500 متر مربع .
في فلسطين، لبنان، سوريا والأردن الدونم يعادل 1000 متر مربع، مهم للتذكير أن الدونم كان يعادل 919.3 متر مربع قبل انهيار الأمبراطورية العثمانية فبعد انهيارها في الإنتداب البريطاني قرر تغيير الدونم إلى 1000 متر بدل من المقاس الأخير .
ليبيا وأيضاً بعض الدول اليوغلسلافية سابقاً. وارجو من الله ان اكون قد افدت قدرما استفدت


----------



## سمورة المهندسة (11 فبراير 2009)

اعزائي القراء الدونم يساوي 2500متر مربع


----------



## م توني (20 فبراير 2009)

اني اؤيد زينب وغالب واؤكد ان الدونم 2500م2.................


----------



## eng: issa (20 فبراير 2009)

الدنم يا اخوان هو 1000متر مربع


----------



## ابوهشوم (21 فبراير 2009)

1000 متر مربع 33.3333*33.3333


----------



## ماجد عطا (5 مارس 2009)

اسئلو اهل الخبرة انا مساح والدنم 
1000متر مربع


----------



## ابوهشوم (5 مارس 2009)

1000 متر مربع
33.33333^2


----------



## اكرم كريم (5 مارس 2009)

سبحان الله 
معقولة مختلفين على مساحة الدونم يامهندسين


----------



## ابو هدايه (6 مارس 2009)

الدونم=2500متر مربع وهذا شي بديهي في اعمال المساحة وايجاد مساحات الاراضي


----------



## ابوهشوم (6 مارس 2009)

*1000*

1000 متر مربع
1000 متر مربع
1000 متر مربع
1000 متر مربع
1000 متر مربع
:83::83::83::83::57::83::83::83::83:
ما في مجال للخصم​


----------



## abuzaid30 (11 مارس 2009)

من ويكيبيديا ، الموسوعة الحرة , بحث وحدة قياس لمساحة الارض ، تستعمل لقياس الارض ، استعملت أول مره في الامبراطوريه العثمانيه وبقيت على هذا الحال حتى يومنا هذا. تستعمل هذه الوحده حتي اليوم في الدول التي كانت تابعة للامبراطوريه العثمانيه سابقاً. تختلف هذه الوحده من مكان امكان فمثلاً :- في شمال قبرص :- الدونم يعادل ال 14400 قدم مربع او 1337.8 متر مربع . في العراق :- الدونم يعادل ال 2500 متر مربع . في فلسطين ،لبنان ،إسرائيل والاردن الدونم يعادل 1000 متر مربع، مهم للتذكير ان الدونم كان يعادل ال 919.3 متر مربع قبل انهيار الامبراطوريه العثمانيه فبعد انهيارها في الانتداب البريطاني قرر تغيير الدونم إلى 1000 متر بدل من المقاس الاخير . ( منقول )

سجلت فى المنتدى مخصوص لانهى الخلاف البسيط بين الاخوه الكرام


----------



## abuzaid30 (11 مارس 2009)

*العرب لايقرأون واذا قرأوا لايفهمون واذا فهموا لايفعلون*

اخوانى الاعزاء وقعت فى خطأ ماكنت ارجوا لنفسى ان أقع فيه وأربأ بأى شخص يحترم عقله وعقول الآخرين ان يخوض او يقع فيه الا وهو الجدال العقيم بدون لن نقرأ او ان نحاول ان نفهم . دخلت قدرا على الصفحه ووجدت جدالا ساخنا عقيما عن مقدار مساحة الدونم وبدون ان اقرأ باقى تعليقات الاخوه واستعجالا منى لانهى هذا النقاش الغير علمى سجلت فى المنتدى ودخلت الصفحه الاخيره ونقلت من موسوعة ويكيبديا نصا ينهى الجدال العقيم حول الدونم , ولكن احببت ان اتصفح تعليقات الاخوه التى لم اكن قرأتها فوجدت جوابا شافيا فى التعليق رقم 19 منقول من موسوعة ويكيبديا حول الدونم فاسقط فى يدى اننى لم اقرأ جيدا قبل ان اتسرع بالرد فى مشاركتى رقم 108 تقريبا , الموضوع انتهى من المشاركه رقم 19 وانا اسمح لنفسى ان ادخل فى جدال عقيم وخلاف مقيت استدرجت اليه بتسرعى وعدم قراءتى جيدا قبل ان ارد , تذكرت قولة احد قيادات العدو الصهيونى الذى قال يوما مقالته الشهيره التى جعلتها عنوانا لتعليقى وهى ان العرب لايقرأون واذا قرأوا لايفهمون , فذبت فى نفسى خجلا ان اكون واحدا من هؤلاء الحمقى المتسرعون الذين لايقرأون فقررت ان اعتذر لاخوانى واعتذر لصاحب المشاركه رقم 19 ومن بعده رقم 37 والذى كان من المفترض على وعلى باقى المشاركين الا نكتب تعليقا بعد غلق الموضوع باجابه اعتبرها شافيه من موسوعه علميه مثل ويكيبديا . فأرجوا ان تقبلوا عذرى ولمن يعلق على الموضوع بعد ذلك اقول له كفى فضائح واكفينا جهلك وصدق من قال رأيى صواب يحتمل الخطأ وراى غيرى خطأ يحتمل الصواب والسلام !!!
ملحوظه اخيرا اصحاب الرأى القائل بأن الدونم 1000 انت على صواب اذا كنتم فى فلسطين ،لبنان ،إسرائيل والاردن وانتم ايضا خطأ اذا كنتم فى بلاد اخرى !!!
واصحاب الرأى القائل بأن الدونم 2500 م2 انتم ايضا على صواب اذا كنتم فى العراق وخطأ اذا كنتم فى بلاد اخرى !!!


----------



## احمد عراقي (12 مارس 2009)

اخواني يبدو ان الامر مختلف عند بعض الدول العربية تبعا لتفسيرات المساحيين محليا. بالعموم في العراق الدونم 2500 متر مربع


----------



## ألمهندس أبو مصطفى (13 مارس 2009)

إذا كان الدونم هو وحدة مساحة فإن الهكتار هو من مضاعفات الدونم فإذا كان الهكتار يساوى عشرة الآف متر مربع فما هى العلاقة بين الدونم والهكتار ؟


----------



## ألمهندس أبو مصطفى (13 مارس 2009)

إن الهدف من هذه المشاركات هو عموم الفائدة حتى لغير المشارك ولجميع السادة الأفاضل المشاركين هل يجوز لى أن أطرح رجاءً وهو أن يتبع صاحب الرأى رأيه بالدليل الذى استقى منه رأيه وحتي لا يكون الجدل والحوار فيما لايفيد وحتى لاتتحقق فينا مقولة ذلك الإسرائيلى والتى نخشى من صحتها . وخلاصة القول أن وحدات الأطوال والمساحات تختلف من بلد لآخر حسب النظام المتبع فى هذا البلد أو ذاك ولكنها لاتختلف من خلال النظام الواحد بين بلد وأخرى حال كون هذين البلدين يتبعون نظاماً واحداً من هذه الأنظمه .


----------



## باسل الحبيب (19 مارس 2009)

اخواني العزاء انا عملت في اكثر من دولة في المساحة وتعاملة مع المحاكم والبلديات اي جهات حكومية 
الدونم :هو احد وحدات المساحة وهي تساوي (1000) الف متر مربع 
وبغض النظر عن مجال عملي فان هذه المعلومة مؤخوذة من مراجع جامعية


----------



## باسل الحبيب (19 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة سواء كا ن الدونم 10 هو 1000 انا انصح الاخ عند ظهور خلاف ان يعود الى الجهات الحكومية في بلده و
يحاول ان ياخذ ورقة رسمية اي مختومة او مراجع جامعية ايضا في بلده لتكون هذه الامور مستندات تحميه 
في حال كان هناك خطأ واحيل الامر الى القضاء فلا يمكن ان تقول للقاضي أتيت بهذه المعلومة من شخص يحمل 
اسم وهمي في النت ويمكن ان يكون مدسوس ....... فعندي في سوريا الدنم الف متر مربع وليس لا الحق العلمي ان انق معلومة عن اي بلد اخر لاني لم اشاهد كتبهم الجامعية


----------



## اكرم جبار (30 مارس 2009)

الدونم في العراق هو 2500مترمربع ويختاف هذا القيلس من دوله الى اخرا


----------



## koroto (13 مايو 2009)

كلكم خطا 
الصح هو 
الدونم = 3500
الفدان=6800
الهكتار =10000

وشكرا


----------



## koroto (13 مايو 2009)

عفوا للعلم فقط

هذه القياسات تستخدم
في جزيرة الوق واق


----------



## ali992 (14 مايو 2009)

الدونم في سوريا 1000 متر مربع و نحن في ريف حماه نعتمده واحدة القياس الأساسية


----------



## خالدc3d (14 مايو 2009)

الدنم =1000متر مربع هدا المتعارف عليه في الساحة العقارية في بلاد الشام: سورية-الأردن-فلسطين-لبنان
أما الدنم كوحدة قياس= 50*50=2500متر مربع وهدا القياس يأخد به في العراق
أما الأخ الدي دكر أن الدنم= 919 فهدا القياس قديم يرجع الى العهد العثماني أو الى عهد الأحتلال الفرنسى أرجو المعدرة لأني لست متأكد من العهد الدي يرجع اليه


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (15 مايو 2009)

الدونم يساوي 2500 متر مربع مع الشكر


----------



## Emad karaz (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم :
الهكتار = 10000 متر مربع = 10 دونمات
الدونم = 1000 متر مربع


----------



## علي سليم متولي (18 مايو 2009)

تحويلات
الدونم متري يعادل :-

1000 متر مربع (م2)
0.1 هكتر
1 ديكار
10 اير: Are
0.247 اكريس (acres)
10763.91 قدم مربع (ق2)
0.000386 ميل مربع
1195.98627 ياردةمر


----------



## علي سليم متولي (18 مايو 2009)

وحدة قياس لمساحة الارض ، تستعمل لقياس الارض ، استعملت في الأمبراطورية العثمانية لأول مرة وبقيت على هذا الحال حتى يومنا هذا. تستعمل هذه الوحده حتى اليوم في الدول التي كانت تابعة للأمبراطورية العثمانية سابقاً. تختلف هذه الوحده من مكان إلى اخر, فمثلاً :-

في شمال قبرص : الدونم يعادل 14400 قدم مربع أو 1337.8 متر مربع .
في العراق : الدونم يعادل 2500 متر مربع .
في فلسطين، لبنان، سوريا والأردن الدونم يعادل 1000 متر مربع، مهم للتذكير أن الدونم كان يعادل 919.3 متر مربع قبل انهيار الأمبراطورية العثمانية فبعد انهيارها في الإنتداب البريطاني قرر تغيير الدونم إلى 1000 متر بدل من المقاوحدة قياس لمساحة الارض ، تستعمل لقياس الارض ، استعملت في الأمبراطورية العثمانية لأول مرة وبقيت على هذا الحال حتى يومنا هذا. تستعمل هذه الوحده حتى اليوم في الدول التي كانت تابعة للأمبراطورية العثمانية سابقاً. تختلف هذه الوحده من مكان إلى اخر, فمثلاً :-
في شمال قبرص : الدونم يعادل 14400 قدم مربع أو 1337.8 متر مربع .
في العراق : الدونم يعادل 2500 متر مربع .
في فلسطين، لبنان، سوريا والأردن الدونم يعادل 1000 متر مربع، مهم للتذكير أن الدونم كان يعادل 919.3 متر مربع قبل انهيار الأمبراطورية العثمانية فبعد انهيارها في الإنتداب البريطاني قرر تغيير الدونم إلى 1000 متر بدل من المقاس الأخير .
ليبيا وأيضاً بعض الدول اليوغلسلافية سابقاًس الأخير .

ليبيا وأيضاً بعض الدول اليوغلسلافية سابقاً


----------



## علاء ابوراس (18 مايو 2009)

سلام عليكم 
الدونم هو وحده قياس مساحيه وهو يساوي 1000 متر مربع


----------



## babankarey (21 مايو 2009)

يا اخوان في العراق الدونم = 2500 متر مربع 
واليكم هذه الوحدات كافة المترية والانكليزية

ارجو ان ينال رضى الجميع مع خالص الدعوات


----------



## yyasir (22 مايو 2009)

اخوان الدونم يختلف من بلد لآخر ففي العراق الدونم (2500)م2 في حين ان الدونم في عدة دول اخرى يساوي (1000)م2 وكما ان هناك غالون امريكي وآخر انكليزي فكذلك الدونم


----------



## YSMDERZOOR (23 مايو 2009)

الدونم في عرف الزراعة 1000 م2


----------



## حسين حسن حسين (6 يونيو 2009)

أعتقد أن هناك كثيرا"من الأمور نسبية ، وحسب علمي ( وأنا متأكد ) أنه في سوريا(أي بالنسبة للقياسات المستخدمة والمتعارف عليها في سوريا ) الدونم=1000 م2 والهكتار=10دونم =10000 م2 .


----------



## راسم النعيمي (6 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله !!!! لحد الان لم يحسم الموضوع
اللهم وفق الجميع لحل هذه المعضلة


----------



## Mariwann (6 يونيو 2009)

1دونم =2500 متر مربع


----------



## احمدبلعوط (17 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاولك لمن يستخدم


----------



## لطيف احمد لطيف (18 يوليو 2010)

الدونم 2500متر مربع يحسب بالعراق


----------



## علي البزايعة (18 يوليو 2010)

وحدة القياس بالاردن الدونم وتساوي 1000متر مربع


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم ما هو الدونم والمعلومة منقولة عن موسوعة ويكبيديا

وحدة قياس لمساحة الأرض، استعملت في الإمبراطورية العثمانية لأول مرة وبقيت على هذا الحال حتى يومنا هذا. تستعمل هذه الوحدة حتى اليوم في الدول التي كانت تابعة للأمبراطورية العثمانية سابقاً. ولكن مساحة هذه الوحدة تختلف من مكان إلى آخر، فمثلاً :-

في شمال قبرص : الدونم يعادل 14400 قدم مربع أو 1337.8 متر مربع.
في العراق : الدونم يعادل 2500 متر مربع.
في بلاد الشام (سوريا وفلسطين ولبنان والأردن): الدونم يعادل 1000 متر مربع، مهم للتذكير أن الدونم كان يعادل 919.3 متر مربع قبل أنهيار الأمبراطورية العثمانية، وبعد انهيارها في الانتداب البريطاني قرر تغيير الدونم إلى 1000 متر بدل من المقاس الأخير.
ليبيا وأيضاً بعض جمهوريات يوغوسلافيا السابقة.


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخخخخخخى ...........الدونم=1000 متر مربع بلا شك وهو يعمل به فى معظم البلاد الخخخخخخخليجيه


----------



## فائق صالح (26 يوليو 2011)

الدونم = 1000 متر مربع والفدان = ما يحرثه الحصان في اليوم وهو يقدر باربع دونمات

والوضع شبيه تماما بوحدات القدرة الكليلوواط = 1000 واط والحصان الميكانيكي متوسط قدرة الحصان =750 واط


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (26 يوليو 2011)

الاخ رائد الدونم وحدة قياس ويعمل بها بالسعوديه وتساوى 1000متر مربع ولا فصال لا يزيد ولا ينقص


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (23 أغسطس 2011)

الدونم = 1000 م مربع


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (23 أغسطس 2011)

هذا ممكن يفيد ايضا


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (27 أغسطس 2011)

= 1000 م2


----------



## ahmedlutfi (27 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني الموضوع هذا اخذ اكثر من حجمه


----------



## صاحب العراقي (30 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء الدونم يساوي 2500متر مربع انا متاكد وشكرا


----------



## صاحب العراقي (30 أغسطس 2011)

دونم وحدة قياس لمساحة الأرض، استعملت في الإمبراطورية العثمانية لأول مرة وبقيت على هذا الحال حتى يومنا هذا. تستعمل هذه الوحدة حتى اليوم في الدول التي كانت ضمن الأمبراطورية العثمانية سابقاً. ولكن مساحة هذه الوحدة تختلف من مكان إلى آخر، فمثلاً :-

في شمال قبرص : الدونم يعادل 14400 قدم مربع أو 1337.8 متر مربع.
في العراق : الدونم يعادل 2500 متر مربع.
في بلاد الشام (سوريا وفلسطين ولبنان والأردن): الدونم يعادل 1000 متر مربع، مهم للتذكير أن الدونم كان يعادل 919.3 متر مربع قبل أنهيار الأمبراطورية العثمانية، وبعد انهيارها في الانتداب البريطاني قرر تغيير الدونم إلى 1000 متر بدل من المقاس الأخير. منقول من ويكبيديا


----------



## babankarey (31 أغسطس 2011)

أخواننا العزيز الدونم في العراق يساوي 2500 متر مربع ،أكو فرق في نظام المساحة في العراق وبين دول العربية الاخرى حسب علمي .


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز الدونم = 2500 متر مربع اي مايعادل مساحة قطعه طولها 50م وعرضها 50م


----------

